# Shed roof addition & insulation qustion



## radgumbo (Dec 5, 2010)

How come my editing (mispelled "question") isn't working....geez, is it a site glitch?


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Closed cell or open cell spray foam?

Fill out your profile so we know where you are. It makes a difference.


----------

